Ask HN: What will you use instead of Google Inbox? - fredley
======
LinuxBender
For my own stuff, I have postfix deliver email for about a dozen domains to a
text file.

For family members, I point some domains to fastmail. Way cheaper than gmail.

------
simonsaidit
Spark

